# Sticky  Home Theater In A Box



## Mike Lang

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Home Theater In A Box" forum:*


List of HTIB's and/or AVR's with HDMI audio processing (5.1/7.1 PCM) Help List Grow!!
***Official HTIB Alternatives Thread***


----------

